# Insects



## anon442018 (Jul 12, 2010)

Well it is anyone's guess what the weather will be this season. We are thinking of heading to the central UP this year towards the end of May to do some fishing. Are the black flies bad in the last half of May or further on into the summer. Thanks for the help with this.

Stinger


----------



## Quig7557 (Dec 31, 2008)

they will be terrible. Its best to stay south and golf


----------



## anon442018 (Jul 12, 2010)

Well "Quig" that will not work, I don't golf and I enjoy the UP too much. We'll go and have a good time. Thanks for the attempt at humor.


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

They were a little bit later last year for some reason. Further north, they were horrible in mid to late May.

They're calling for a wet spring up here, so it's anybody's guess. We just got another 12-24" of snow last night too, depending on the area.


----------



## AceMcbanon (Apr 2, 2003)

A lot of people scoff at wearing a head-net while trout fishing at first but let me tell you when the bugs are bad and the spray only does so much it makes a huge difference. The bug season varies a lot up here, early spring and late spring, never seems like we get a normal season anymore.

Receiving our biggest winter snowfall in Marquette today, until today I've used the snow-blower twice and that's a record low for me!.


----------



## Nork (Apr 29, 2009)

You can never predict the flying army except for come early or come late. If coming during times of skeeters, black flies, deer flies, etc., have a bug suit, bring your Therma Cells (emphasis on plural) and spray with deet. If you have breathable waders, deet will ruin them so be careful not to touch them with hands sprayed with deet bug spray. If you're prepared, your experience will be a lot more enjoyable.


----------



## brookies101 (Jun 23, 2008)

Nork said:


> bring your Therma Cells (emphasis on plural) .





It will make your time on the water that much more enjoyable. You may still have a few brave bugs on the attack, but not enough to ruin the trip. I'll be up there mid may, can't freakin' wait


----------



## Quig7557 (Dec 31, 2008)

I have found cigars to be effective at keeping them away, if you can stand the cigars that is.


----------

